# Steelhead are here



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

No they do not shoot them in public view, to many people would complain about shooting them and letting them lay. We try to recover as many of the one's they do shoot so they don't end up on shore in town, and I guess they do study's on some of the dead one's. They didn't plant today and it looks like most of the one's they have put in the river already have left the river, so they are on they're own now. I think we've been doing a real good job protecting them this year and if the Walleye and Laker's don't get them we should have a good return. The bird's were still hanging at the mouth this morning but most Quickly left the area once we got out there, there were a few persistent one's that kept on trying but Kelly (Streamside Custom Rod) was in his boat and was able to disperse them, like I said most of the plant's are gone now so until the last truck gets dumped there's not much there for them but we will keep at it any way and protect the one's that remain. Ron, sent you a PM.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks to all of you that are putting forth an effort to keep these birds at bay. Ive enjoyed fishing the river for a number of years. Ive been very disapointed the last few years. If I lived closer I would be more than happy to help out.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Hmmmmm. I wonder if trolling Rapalas in a Rainbow Trout pattern would work for Walleyes, off the pier heads, right now? Seems like a strong possibility.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

We were just talking about that this morning, I would think that would be the ticket, from what I've been hearing all the eye's being caught have belly's full of plants.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

i did that last year here in the bay but just after the brown plant, yes it does work well, also you dont even need the rainbow colored or brown colored baits they will hit anything its like a feeding frenzy for them!


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

ausable ive seen that before its weird its almost like the eat to much or somthing and then there heads blow up:lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> ausable ive seen that before its weird its almost like the eat to much or somthing and then there heads blow up


:evilsmile.....


----------

